
WebKit: ️ Service Workers - based2
https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=174541
======
based2
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/08/04/service_workers_lan...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/08/04/service_workers_land_in_webkit_heralding_apple_acceptance/)

